# Below Decks Tour



## Reloader (Mar 10, 2009)

HMS Blyth and HMS Ramsey came back to their home port, HM Naval Base Clyde at Faslane, after two-and-a-half years in the Gulf. The crews currently on board have served an eight-month deployment. Families were present on the quayside to welcome them home. One of the crew gave a brief guided tour of the below-decks living quarters to STV, who covered the return.

http://video.stv.tv/bc/news-minesweeper-tour-100309/


----------



## Bombardier (Mar 10, 2009)

Cramped conditions.
Really proud of our navy they do a great job with limited resources.
Well done ladies and gents


----------

